# Auguri di buon Natale



## Fiammetta (22 Dicembre 2016)

[video]http://3nz.it/8654/[/video]


Il coro della scuola la accompagna, ma è la voce di questa bambina di 10 anni affetta da autismo ad aver fatto innamorare il pubblico. Kaylee Rodgers, di Donaghadee, in Irlanda, si è esibita in uno dei successi planetari di Leonard Cohen, scomparso lo scorso 7 novembre: la sua “Hallelujah” è semplicemente meravigliosa

in anticipo di qualche giorno i miei auguri di buon Natale a chi passa da qui 

la scelta della canzone è motivata dal fatto che conosco l'autismo e amo in modo incondizionato tutti coloro che gravitano intorno a questo "mondo"


----------



## brenin (22 Dicembre 2016)

Grazie [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], per il video e per gli auguri,che contraccambio di cuore.


----------



## MariLea (22 Dicembre 2016)

Bellissima, grazie Fiammetta e tanti cari auguri a te! :natale:


----------



## spleen (23 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri Fiamma, di cuore, a te e a tutti i frequentatori del forum. Il video è semplicemente favoloso e ti rinrazio per averlo proposto.

Mi auguro come al solito soprattutto, che questo Natale sia un po' meno permeato di retorica, di neve, di inutili regali sotto l'albero e del buonismo tipico di questi giorni, che tanto dal sette di gennaio di nuovo "fuoco a volontà".
Il regalo migliore che possiamo fare e farci è un attimo di riflesione su quello che siamo, su quello che vorremmo essere, su quello che non riusciamo ad essere.

Scusate, sono finito pure io nella stramaledetta retorica.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2016)

Emozionante questo video!!  Auguri di Buon Natale a te Fiammetta e a tutti i forumisti 
:babbo:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Grazie @_Fiammetta_, per il video e per gli auguri,che contraccambio di cuore.





Mari Lea ha detto:


> Bellissima, grazie Fiammetta e tanti cari auguri a te! :natale:





spleen ha detto:


> Auguri Fiamma, di cuore, a te e a tutti i frequentatori del forum. Il video è semplicemente favoloso e ti rinrazio per averlo proposto.
> 
> Mi auguro come al solito soprattutto, che questo Natale sia un po' meno permeato di retorica, di neve, di inutili regali sotto l'albero e del buonismo tipico di questi giorni, che tanto dal sette di gennaio di nuovo "fuoco a volontà".
> Il regalo migliore che possiamo fare e farci è un attimo di riflesione su quello che siamo, su quello che vorremmo essere, su quello che non riusciamo ad essere.
> ...





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Emozionante questo video!!  Auguri di Buon Natale a te Fiammetta e a tutti i forumisti
> :babbo:


:inlove:


----------



## Piperita (23 Dicembre 2016)

Bellissima interpretazione! Grazie per questo augurio speciale.
Buon Natale anche a te, Fiammetta e a tutti gli utenti


----------



## LucyLiu (23 Dicembre 2016)

tanti auguri anche da parte mia, vi auguro arrivi quello che più desiderate


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Bellissima interpretazione! Grazie per questo augurio speciale.
> Buon Natale anche a te, Fiammetta e a tutti gli utenti





LucyLiu ha detto:


> tanti auguri anche da parte mia, vi auguro arrivi quello che più desiderate


Anche a voi auguri e felicità bellissime ragassuole !!!!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2016)

Grazie e auguri di cuore!


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2016)

Tantissimi auguri anche da parte mia! :bacio:


----------



## marietto (24 Dicembre 2016)

Molto bella la versione, Fiammetta. Grazie e auguroni di Buon Natale anche a te e a tutti gli utenti del forum :babbo:


----------



## oscuro (24 Dicembre 2016)

*CIao*

Ragazzi faccio gli auguri a tutti.
E ricordateve:io non dimentico.:up:


----------



## Flavia (25 Dicembre 2016)

buona sera,
anche se la giornata
è quasi giunta al termine
volevo fare a tutti voi
i miei auguri di feste serene
e di un nuovo anno gioioso
Flavia


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Dicembre 2016)

Auguri di Buon Natale e buone feste tutte.










:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Dicembre 2016)

Flavia ha detto:


> buona sera,
> anche se la giornata
> è quasi giunta al termine
> volevo fare a tutti voi
> ...


Ciao Flavia auguri ( anche se in ritardo ) a te, spero tu abbia passato un Natale sereno


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Auguri di Buon Natale e buone feste tutte.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12249
> ...


Un viso che la dice tutta


----------

